# ive found a female but what will i get this year?



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

well instead of buying a female just for this year i have decided to buy what i wanted for next year but breeding age so i can use this year too.
she is a tug snow eclipse enigma het albino and my male is a tremper albino? :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> well instead of buying a female just for this year i have decided to buy what i wanted for next year but breeding age so i can use this year too.
> she is a tug snow eclipse enigma het albino and my male is a tremper albino? :2thumb:


Right, worse case is the TUG is only het for TUG snow and enigma, and assuming the albino is tremper strain....

Tug snow Eclipse het T_albino x T_albino will give
12.5% TUG snow Enigma T_albino het eclipse
12.5% TUG snow T_albino het eclipse
12.5% TUG snow Enigma het eclipse and T_albino
12.5% TUG snow het eclipse and T_albino
12.5% T_albino Enigma het eclipse
12.5% T_albino het eclipse
12.5% Enigma het eclipse and T_albino
12.5% Normal het eclipse and T_albino

If the TUG snow enigma is homozygous for TUG snow, then all offspring will be TUG snows, and the same applies for the enigma.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

wow im well happy then! ive decided to stick to t albinos and snows as my main wanted hatchlings with some enigmas eclipses and hopefully stripes in! 

ive decided to just buy what geckos i need to get the hatchlings i want in the end.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If the albino strain in the TUG snow enigma is Talbino then below is the possible results.

Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal.
TUG snow(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino TUG snow(1C).
Enigma(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino enigma(1C).
TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C).
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(2C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino = .

TUG snow(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino TUG snow(1C).
TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C).
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(2C) HET Talbino = .

Enigma(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino enigma(1C).
TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C).
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(2C) enigma(2C) HET Talbino = .

TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino.
Talbino TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C).
----
----
If the albino strain in the TUG snow enigma is Balbino then below is your possible result.

Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Balbino = .

Normal HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
TUG snow(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
Enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(2C) enigma(1C) HET Balbino = .

TUG snow(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(2C) HET Balbino = .

Enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(2C) enigma(2C) HET Balbino = .

TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> If the albino strain in the TUG snow enigma is Talbino then below is the possible results.
> 
> Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino = .
> 
> ...


Show off :whistling2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Right, worse case is the TUG is only het for TUG snow and enigma, and assuming the albino is tremper strain....
> 
> Tug snow Eclipse het T_albino x T_albino will give
> 12.5% TUG snow Enigma T_albino het eclipse
> ...


Late night :whistling2:.Eclipse ?.Did you mean enigma.
Sorry i must have had a late night also.As it dose say eclipse.I'm willing to bet that it's false eclipse.So what i wrote still stands.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Late night :whistling2:.Eclipse ?.Did you mean enigma.
> Sorry i must have had a late night also.As it dose say eclipse.I'm willing to bet that it's false eclipse.So what i wrote still stands.


Maybe, only breeding will prove it out. Unless you can see both parents are true visual eclipses.

I did forget to put the enigma in the parent though.......


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Maybe, only breeding will prove it out. Unless you can see both parents are true visual eclipses.
> 
> I did forget to put the enigma in the parent though.......


I think to have a visual (TRUE)-Eclipse TUG snow enigma HET albino with this breeding would be Talbino IMO.Is to early would be VERY rare and cost a pretty penny ££££££££.

And to put it with a Talbino normal would be a crime lol.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> I think to have a visual (TRUE)-Eclipse TUG snow enigma HET albino with this breeding would be Talbino IMO.Is to early would be VERY rare and cost a pretty penny ££££££££.
> 
> And to put it with a Talbino normal would be a crime lol.


:lol2:

Maybe we could get parent info?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Maybe we could get parent info?


Could this be her ?.I deffo say false eclipse as in RANDOM trait.To cheep for a true eclipse.

Crystal Palace Reptiles


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Could this be her ?.I deffo say false eclipse as in RANDOM trait.To cheep for a true eclipse.
> 
> Crystal Palace Reptiles


Could be, OP?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

yes it is , £159.99?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

she is only going with the t albino this year as i have no other males yet. next year she will be put into my snow breeding plans with a male snow enigma albino het patternless if i find one as my other female in the snow plans is a mack snow het patternless!

dont worry i wouldnt buy her purpousely for a t albino :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

amyloveys said:


> she is only going with the t albino this year as i have no other males yet. next year she will be put into my snow breeding plans with a male snow enigma albino het patternless if i find one as my other female in the snow plans is a mack snow het patternless!
> 
> dont worry i wouldnt buy her purpousely for a t albino :2thumb:


I was only joking about the Talbino normal:lol2:.I do doutb very much that the eclipse in the TUG snow enigma is true eclipse.As CPR would have it tagged as Eclipse TUG snow enigma HET RAPTOR.And it would cost WAY more than £159.95.So it's a False eclipse TUG snow enigma likly HET Balbino from a Balbino enigma x TUG snow breeding.The false eclipse hold NO! ground as it's random and show's it's self time to tme.You can't predict it's genetic out come.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

so im screwed again? Why cant i find anything good! Somebody offer me a snow line enigma leo female breeding age please im going insane lol!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> so im screwed again? Why cant i find anything good! Somebody offer me a snow line enigma leo female breeding age please im going insane lol!


The one you have chosen is a TUG snow enigma. Just find out the parentage so you knoiw the strain of albino. I agree with Gazz though, most probably a false eclipse.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> so im screwed again? Why cant i find anything good! Somebody offer me a snow line enigma leo female breeding age please im going insane lol!


No not screwed at all, just because it may be false eclipse doesnt mean it wont fit your plans.
Bear in mind mack snow enigmas go for £200+ imo thats a bargain for that leo.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Also, TUG snow to Mack snow can still produce supersnows.......


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Also, TUG snow to Mack snow can still produce supersnows.......


Exactly, imo its perfect providing the right strain albino.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

will take her then i think. i have been cheeky and asked for courier included in the price though so we will see!:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> will take her then i think. i have been cheeky and asked for courier included in the price though so we will see!:lol2:


Always worth asking


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s from a Bell Enigma x TUG Snow pairing.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

That changes things then.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> It`s from a Bell Enigma x TUG Snow pairing.





sam12345 said:


> That changes things then.


Certainly does, for the OP

Tug snow Enigma het Bell albino x Tremper albino:

25% Tug snow enigma het Tremper albino 50% het Bell
25% Tug snow het Tremper albino 50% het Bell
25% Enigma het Tremper albino 50% het Bell
25% Normal het Tremper albino 50% het Bell


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Certainly does, for the OP
> 
> Tug snow Enigma het Bell albino x Tremper albino:
> 
> ...


Or in full.

Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Balbino = .

25%Normal HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
25%TUG snow(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
25%Enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
25%TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(2C) enigma(1C) HET Balbino = .

50%TUG snow(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
50%TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(2C) HET Balbino = .

50%Enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
50%TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.
----
Talbino normal X TUG snow(2C) enigma(2C) HET Balbino = .

100%TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Talbino Poss-HET Balbino.

:lol2: :halo:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Or in full.
> 
> Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Balbino = .
> 
> ...


Actually, if the OPs gecko is from bell enigma x tug snow then it can only be het for enigma and TUG snow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Actually, if the OPs gecko is from bell enigma x tug snow then it can only be het for enigma and TUG snow


True :blush::notworthy:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> True :blush::notworthy:.


:lol2:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

well after everything they have just informed me she is actually sold! so i am now waiting for ps geckos mack snow enigma het patternless for my tremper albino this year! what am i due now lol?
next year she will be with a mack snow enigma het patternless male, a mack snow het patternless female and a super snow enigma female! any ideas what i can expect?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

anyone ? :whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> Or in full.
> 
> Talbino normal X TUG snow(1C) enigma(1C) HET Balbino = .
> 
> ...


So what piece of software are you using to get all this?


----------

